# Ammenorhea/PCOS before pregnancy...what happens post-partum?



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

I had originally posted this in Family Planning, but I think it's better here.

Anyone else was ammenorhic (spelling?!?!) before getting pregnant? What happened post partum? Did pregnancy "reboot" your system? Quick background: no period for over a year pre-conception (conceived with Clomid). I'm now 4 month PP and EBF, so I'm not expecting a period soon, but I'd like to hear from others in a similar situation.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I have PCOS. My cycles got shorter and shorter with every pregnancy. They were running about 6 months pre preg, then 3 months after pg 1, then 45 days after pg 2 and now about 35 days after pg 3. Almost normal! lol Probably has to do with diet changes as well. Contrary to what I was told a long time ago pregnancy did not cure my fertility issues.


----------



## dachshund mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm curious too! I always had 2-3 periods a year, then was on the pill for years, then ttc for 6 months with no cycle before I turned to clomid.

I haven't had any fertility signs at 11mo pp. DD is still nursing, but not a ton.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I didn't have any periods for about 1. 5 years. Nursing shut them down and they didn't resume for a loooong time after. Then I practically bled to death one month and have had sporadic bleeding ever since.

I don't believe it's menses, more likely estrogen dominance breakthrough bleeding.

Pregnancy did not reboot my system at all.

V


----------



## shannonnc78 (May 15, 2008)

I went off of the pill in January 2007 after my period, got pg in March/April with no period since the January one. DS was born in December 2007. I haven't had another period since the one in January 2007. We're still bf'ing a lot, but my system does not seem to be rebooted.


----------



## J's Mombee (Aug 21, 2006)

Pregnancy seemed to reboot some stuff for me. I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2005, after TTC for 2 years. I saw a RE, clomid didn't help, but metformin seemed to help a lot. We got preggo about a year later (so 3 yrs of ttc).

AF seemed to return more normal that it had been in my adult years, close to every 35 days.

I had a MC in October 2009, and it seems to have really messed up my almost normal cycle.

I am hoping to add more exercise to my days again to get closer to my 35 days again.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Pregnancy helped somewhat w/PCOS symptoms for me... hair loss abated, skin got less oily/blemished, facial hair almost stopped, and I got a period 11 months PP, 2 months after weaning. DD is now 13 months.

Of course, in the past few weeks I've already not ovulated on time, not menstruated, and my hair is super greasy again










I think pregnancy + breastfeeding would have been enough if I had hit the diet and exercise really hard. I just can't eat carbs, ever.


----------

